# SWC adds a 2-4-4-2 to it's motive power



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I finally finished it. I used two 0-4-0 aristo drives to build this 2-4-4-2 mallet. It is a great addition to SWC's motive power. Seems to be just the right size for my layout.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

As the kids say "Sahweeeeet"


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Aw, Way Cool! A closeup, one day?

Les


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

"You're a hard man McGee!" (The Great Gildersleeve to Fibber McGee...prehistoric radio program days). Sorry, couldn't resist.  

That lokie looks great and I too would like to see a few more photos.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

here are a few pictures as I was building it.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! My mallet project should start moving forward soon (I hope)... Just waiting on the second drive. 

Is it a true mallet, or a meyer? I'm thinking mine will have to be meyerish with some limited pivoting of the rear engine set.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Turned out well. I like the proportions! 

Later, 

K


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

What a great result and inspiration to us all. I see you also converted the tender to an oil tank. This engine looks as though it could do some real work with little effort. Well done and thanks for sharing this with us.
Harvey.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 05/20/2009 6:31 PM
"You're a hard man McGee!" (The Great Gildersleeve to Fibber McGee...prehistoric radio program days). Sorry, couldn't resist. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 

That lokie looks great and I too would like to see a few more photos.









Rich,

So _that's_ where that expression came from! My Dad used it an awfully lot. Kinda sorta brought back memories. Good memories. Thanks.

Les


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, that is a very nice looking bash, Great Job!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, and you certainly got the proportions right. Enjoy it! 

Larry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Magee.... That's a very nice looking locomotive. I sure like the proportions. It's great. Well done.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautifully done! Having done one myself, using Bachmann 0-4-0 power units, I can appreciate the amount of planning and work that you put into that beauty. Mine has always had a problem keeping its pilot truck on the rails and much of yesterday was spent rebuilding the truck. I think it'll work much better now. I expect that it will get quite a bit of rail time on the Door Hollow Shortline layout at the Big Train Show in June.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

How much weight did you add and have you done any run tests to see what she'll pull?


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve, 
I put the two weights from the 0-4-0 in the boiler over the drive units. On my layout I pull 8 boxcars (combination of AMS and Bachmann) with some 2 % grades with no problem. I had airwire in it which gave me a loud motor humm on start up. I have since put the new aristo in it and now have no motor humm. It pulls very smoothly and for two hours on my set of batteries runs flawlessly. I was very happy with it , however , since putting the aristo receiver in it seeme just that much better. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks awesome. Good job.


----------

